# Hydraulic Oils



## NDVA HAYMAN

Just wondering what brands hydraulic oil everyone uses. I have been using JD hygard for years and got upset the other day when I bought 10-5 gallon pails and it was $80.00 a pail. Looking to make a change and wanted some opinions. Mike


----------



## Nitram

I have wondered if like motor oil its not so much which brand as it is the adherence to schedule of changing and weight of oil. looking forward to what others say. Martin


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

I think it's the ingredients that are in the oil. JD says they have something special that others don't have YADA YADA YADA!. Think you are right Martin, it's all in the maintenance.


----------



## swmnhay

As long as it meets JD specs it should be good.It is JD's or whoevers specs they are meeting.

I am paying about $8 a gallon.I know the distributor were it comes from supplies alot of the Machinery dealers in the area.


----------



## Vol

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Just wondering what brands hydraulic oil everyone uses. I have been using JD hygard for years and got upset the other day when I bought 10-5 gallon pails and it was $80.00 a pail. Looking to make a change and wanted some opinions. Mike


Made the decision to change hydraulic from JD last year. Just too dang high and I do not believe it is as critical as engine oil of which I still use JD. I purchased hydraulic oil from my local co-op of which I cannot remeber the manufacturer. On the bucket it said that it "exceeds all manufacturers requirements" then went on to list names......about half the cost and when I bought it they were having a sale for 24.95/bucket......sometimes the mean green just wants to bend you over a table. Still love my green tractors, but I will only go so far.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin

We use Citgo Hy-trans and purchase it by the barrel. Long as it meets the specs for your tractor then it's literally the same as what the dealer branded oil is.


----------



## Waterway64

I am talking with poor memmory but if you look on each oil container there is a oil institute code telling the standerds the oil meets and that can be compared to the standerds that your equipment requires. That said I think Sams Club name brand oils are going to be used here this summer for a large savings. Mel


----------



## LaneFarms

I am using a Warren Premium hydraulic oil from the local Chevron bulk plant. The last bucket I bought was $47-$48.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

What I am looking at now says that it meets or exceeds the JD specs. My logger uses it in all his equipment and it's $39.00 per 5 gallon bucket which equals $2.00 per quart


----------



## Bob M

I just switched to warren tractor hydro oil, paid $550 for 55 gal drum and $599 for 55 gal of 15-40. It seems to meet all the manufactors specs.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Bob, I think our local NAPA sells that brand. I will have to check it out. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Mike120

O'Reilly Auto Parts sells a Tractor Hydraulic Oil that is said to be pretty good. I used to run it in my Ford until I switched everything to the JD stuff.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

I use champion 4000. Its in an orange jug. I dont think I've had any issues with it. At least that I know about! None of it is "cheap" per say but I would never pay $80 for JD fluid. I think its $36 for a jug. I think the jug is 2.5 gallons. Its pretty much universal but it lists all the compatible equipment on the back. I think they make another one for a few other tractors that the 4000 doesn't work for.


----------



## MorganT69

This is what I use, its cost effective and I have a TSC just 5 miles from my farm so its convenient, although my John Deere dealership is only 5 miles from my farm also, but TSC is half the price on alot of stuff that I need that John Deere is. Traveller® RENEW Tractor Fluid, 5 gal. - 8060038 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## Texasmark

I have been buying Trans/hyd fluid from auto parts stores for at least 30 years. Reading on the container it is mfgrd. by small oil companies. Specs are on the container. Funny how all the OEM's tell you that you have to use their oil or else, like there is something really unique there. But the oil is spec'd to meet or exceed all the mfgr specs on the container and they hit all the bases on who's specs it covers. I mean most all tractors have trannys, hydraulics, differentials......Same requirement, just different applications so the after market guys just put in all the additives that all the OEM's specify and wala....you have generic oil.

My gut feel on the OEM hype is that if they can coax you into their store, you might see a $200k combine that you just can't live without.

My 2c,
Mark


----------



## shortrow

Currently using X-treme hyd oil, 31.00/ 5 gallon bucket. Meets Ford 134 spec as well as many others.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus

Just remember, hydraulic oil is not what is in tractors. Hydraulic oil has many aditives to help it perform in a hydraulic system, but not whatsoever blended to perform in differentials, planetary gearsets and all of the other wonderful mechanical systems that your tractors hydraulic/transmission oi must lubricate. The same sort of thing(but opposite) can happen when using hy-tran in a hydrostatic system like a self propelled sprayer. JD, CIH, AGCO and all of the others will have some nifty proprietary additive that will not be in the spec. The others will do the job, but possibly run hotter or cause more shearing in the geartrain or...
Don't ask me what JD puts in their engine oil, but they will waranty any engine 50 hours beyond manufactures recomendation. Big bold statement with lots of possible court cases if you are wrong and they have been calling it plus 50 for years.
Any oil's biggest enemy (except for dirt) is water or condensation. The moisture will react in the oil to form a weak acid that will react with brass, copper and tin, which are all materials on bearings. Figure out how to get the water out using a bypass filter or some other sub-micron element that will absorb water, and sample your oil. Change it only when the sample is bad. All of the reputable labs will confirm this process. Changine oil is mostly a C.Y,A, deal for the oem's. 
As a rule any 55 gallon drum that has been refilled by the dealer and is not your own drum that you control that drum could have been used for ?????? and they cannot clean them properly(in the same way that you can't get the last drop out). If they don't charge a core or reuse the drums, it should be OK. Ten years ago used tractor hydraulic oil with 2000 hours on it (no component failures or other problems) is cleaner than new in a re-filled 55 gal drum.

Research whatever choice you make, don"t risk your machinery on someone else's say so, be sure. If you look after the nickels and dimes the dollars will look after themselves!
OEMs have many specs, make sure what you are putting in has met the particular spec that is called for in your application. This will not usually be on the label, it will come off the product description or engineering docs. all of the oil companies have a "lube guy" that will help you out.


----------

